# Erfahrungen mit WinCC Flexible 2005



## Techniker (29 September 2005)

Hallo!

Demnächst steht der Kauf von WinCC Flexible 2005 an, die Panels sind
ja auch günstiger als die alten für ProTool.

Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit WinCC Flexible 2005 gesammelt?
Sind die meisten Fehler der 2004er-Version beseitigt?
Wie ist die Performance?

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar!


Mfg


----------



## Lazarus™ (29 September 2005)

Hallo Techniker,

ich weiss zwar, was du nun für eine Meckerwelle (Langsam, Buggy etc.) losgetreten hast, aber ich gebe hier mal meine Meinung wieder:

WinCC-Flex 2K5 ist mein absolutes "Lieblngsprogramm". Es ist intuitiv zu bedienen und Funktioniert generell gut. Sicher gibt es noch kleine Problemchen und Wünsche, aber es ist eben mein Liebling, besser wie ProTool   

Und..   Nein, ich stehe nicht bei Siemens auf der Ggehaltsliste *gg*


----------



## Foschi (30 September 2005)

*Erfahrungen mit WinCC*

Hallo Techniker
Wilkommen im Kreise der WinCC 2005 user. 

Auch ich bin von dieser Version nicht abgeneigt, obwohl Siemens sein Versprechen (Die Verarbeitungsgeschwindikeit zu erhöhen) nicht eingehalten hat.

Kleiner Tip:
Wenn du länger Zeit nicht mit WinCC arbeiten mußt, dann deaktiviere den WinCC flexible Start Center.
Diesen findest du in deiner Taskleiste unten rechts.
Durch das deaktivieren startet dein Rechner beim nächsten hochlaufen deutlich schneller. Jedenfalls hatte ich das Gefühl bei meinem Field PG.


----------



## seeba (30 September 2005)

*Re: Erfahrungen mit WinCC*



			
				Foschi schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls hatte ich das Gefühl bei meinem Field PG.



Meiner Meinung nach sind die Siemens PGs nicht einmal den Anforderungen gewachsen... Auf einem Field PG P4 2GHz mit 512MB RAM läuft es sehr langsam und träge, obwohl nur S7,S7 MicroWin und S5 installiert ist... Eigentlich traurig 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Boxy (30 September 2005)

Tja das ist doch Siemens typisch, WinCC kommt ja auch aus ner anderen Sparte als die FieldPG's   

Der eine weis vom anderen nix ...


----------



## Kamania (30 September 2005)

Hallo Techniker.

Nutze seit einiger Zeit WinCC flex 2005 und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden.
Aber wie Du sicher schon weist, darf man bei der Leistung des PC/Notebooks/PG nicht sparen. Haben aus kostengründen damals zu nem Notebook mit Pentium Mobile 1,6 GHz und 512 MB gegriffen-Fehlentscheidung! Musst ganz schön viel Geduld mitbringen, gerade bei ner Simulation mit PLCSim. Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass dies absolut nicht arbeitsfähig ist - hab mich halt dran gewöhnt.
Am besten Du lädts Dir als Erstes die verfügbaren Hotfixs noch runter...

Also denn, viel Spaß damit...

Grüße Kamania


----------



## 0815prog (30 September 2005)

WinCC flexible ist ein Abeitsspeicherfresser und läuft mit  1GB schon wesentlich besser.

2 GB sind natürlich noch besser.   
_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*ups*

genau


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Techniker

Ich arbeite nun auch schon ne weile mit WinCC flex 2k5. 
Im großen und ganz ist dieses Programm ganz nett, doch leider erweckt es mir den Eindruck dass keiner der Entwickler jemals ein größeres Projekt damit realisiert haben.

Meine Empfehlung. Wenn du es umgehen kannst tu es dir bitte nicht an, und auch nicht deinem Rechner. 1GB RAM reichen nicht aus!


----------



## spz (13 Oktober 2005)

> ..doch leider erweckt es mir den Eindruck dass keiner der Entwickler jemals ein größeres Projekt damit realisiert haben.



glaubst du die Entwickler haben überhaupt ein Projekt damit realisiert?
Das wäre ja ganz was neues  :?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Oktober 2005)

*schlecht...*

also ich finde wincc flex total beschissen.

habe nun schon 3 projekte damit realisiert, (2 kleinere welche eigendlich nur umwandlugen aus protool waren und 1 großes mit ca. 40 screens) ich muss sagen, es läst sich einfach nicht vernünftig damit arbeiten! Benutze es an einem arbeitsplatzrechner mit 1gb ram un 3 ghz. wir sind nun für unsere projekte zur zeit wieder auf protool umgestiegen, da flexible eh keine neuen funktionen bietet welche wir benötigen. auch findes ich, zwar ist das editieren der variablen in flexible mit der tabelle ja schön zu machen, aber wenn ich geschwind die variable eines steuerelementes änder muss, da dies mit protool wesentlich schneller geht!!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Oktober 2005)

*schlecht...*

also ich finde wincc flex total beschissen.

habe nun schon 3 projekte damit realisiert, (2 kleinere welche eigendlich nur umwandlugen aus protool waren und 1 großes mit ca. 40 screens) ich muss sagen, es läst sich einfach nicht vernünftig damit arbeiten! Benutze es an einem arbeitsplatzrechner mit 1gb ram un 3 ghz. wir sind nun für unsere projekte zur zeit wieder auf protool umgestiegen, da flexible eh keine neuen funktionen bietet welche wir benötigen. auch findes ich, zwar ist das editieren der variablen in flexible mit der tabelle ja schön zu machen, aber wenn ich geschwind die variable eines steuerelementes änder muss, das dies mit protool wesentlich schneller geht!!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Oktober 2005)

*schlecht...*

also ich finde wincc flex total beschissen.

habe nun schon 3 projekte damit realisiert, (2 kleinere welche eigendlich nur umwandlugen aus protool waren und 1 großes mit ca. 40 screens) ich muss sagen, es läst sich einfach nicht vernünftig damit arbeiten! Benutze es an einem arbeitsplatzrechner mit 1gb ram un 3 ghz. wir sind nun für unsere projekte zur zeit wieder auf protool umgestiegen, da flexible eh keine neuen funktionen bietet welche wir benötigen. auch findes ich, zwar ist das editieren der variablen in flexible mit der tabelle ja schön zu machen, aber wenn ich geschwind die variable eines steuerelementes änder muss, das dies mit protool wesentlich schneller geht!!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Oktober 2005)

*schlecht...*

also ich finde wincc flex total beschissen.

habe nun schon 3 projekte damit realisiert, (2 kleinere welche eigendlich nur umwandlugen aus protool waren und 1 großes mit ca. 40 screens) ich muss sagen, es läst sich einfach nicht vernünftig damit arbeiten! Benutze es an einem arbeitsplatzrechner mit 1gb ram un 3 ghz. wir sind nun für unsere projekte zur zeit wieder auf protool umgestiegen, da flexible eh keine neuen funktionen bietet welche wir benötigen. auch findes ich, zwar ist das editieren der variablen in flexible mit der tabelle ja schön zu machen, aber wenn ich geschwind die variable eines steuerelementes änder muss, das dies mit protool wesentlich schneller geht!!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Oktober 2005)

*scheiss*

also ich finde wincc flex total beschissen.

habe nun schon 3 projekte damit realisiert, (2 kleinere welche eigendlich nur umwandlugen aus protool waren und 1 großes mit ca. 40 screens) ich muss sagen, es läst sich einfach nicht vernünftig damit arbeiten! Benutze es an einem arbeitsplatzrechner mit 1gb ram un 3 ghz. wir sind nun für unsere projekte zur zeit wieder auf protool umgestiegen, da flexible eh keine neuen funktionen bietet welche wir benötigen. auch findes ich, zwar ist das editieren der variablen in flexible mit der tabelle ja schön zu machen, aber wenn ich geschwind die variable eines steuerelementes änder muss, das dies mit protool wesentlich schneller geht!!


----------



## Lazarus™ (14 Oktober 2005)

Jochen, ist es nicht immer so, das einem das "alte" besser gefiel, weil man es Blind konnte und das neue eben eine Lernkurve beinhaltet ??

Ich gebe dir Recht es ist etwas langsam, aber seit wir die 2005er + HF benutzen ist es meiner Meinung nach brauchbar. ComText war auch mal schön...  Sicher wird in den nächsten Versionen noch einiges getan ;-)

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich mich nun auch entschlossen habe eine Visu mit MDE, AUswertungen, Rezeptverwaltungen etc. selber zu schreiben. Ich habe gesehen, du bastelst da ja auch was, aber ich mache es eben nicht als Editor, sondern "Hardcoded". Als Basis habe ich zuerst Prodave-IE gecheckt, aber auch verworfen und bin wieder bei LibNoDave gelandet.

Schade eigentlich das Siemens immer neue Gimmicks entwickelt, aber sich nie um die Probleme der Anwender kümmert. Genau so ist es auch beim Step7. Immer was neues, aber nichts wirklich sinnvolles (Meine Meinung)


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Es ist prinzipiell verkehrt, WinCC flexible mit ProTool zu vergleichen.
ProTool war eine eigenständige Software. WinCC flexible basiert auf .Net.
Neue Software > neue Wege > neue Probleme. ProTool gibt es seit Jahren, kein Wunder, dass es mittlerweile sauber läuft. WinCC flex. ist gerade mal etwas über ein Jahr alt.  Wie war es denn mit den ersten ProTool-Versionen oder mit den ersten Windows Versionen. Vielleicht sollte man noch etwas Geduld haben. In einem Jahr sind die Hardwareanforderungen allgemeiner Standard, dann regt sich da auch keiner mehr auf. Bisher war noch keine auf Windows basierte Software anspruchsloser als ihr Vorgänger. Außerdem sind die Hardwarepreise auch nicht mehr so teuer, wie noch vor ein bis zwei Tagen. Die meisten Spiele-PC's haben mehr Power als die von Programmieren eingesetzte Hardware. Man kann halt nicht alles haben ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

>>> Außerdem sind die Hardwarepreise auch nicht mehr so teuer, wie noch vor ein bis zwei Tagen. 

Sorry    ich meinte Jahre.

Wobei, mittlerweile kann man doch bald Tage sagen ...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

*Vergleich...*

Also Ich weis nicht warum ich ProTool nicht mit Flex vergleichen sollte, blos weil flex. auf dot net aufbaut??? Was habe Ich davon das flex auf dot net aufbaut aber dadurch so lahm ist?? also Ich muss inbetriebnahemn mit meinem laptop machen, und da kann sich unsere kleine softwareentwicklungsfirma nun nicht jedes jahr nen neuen leisten. Mein Laptop ist nun gerade mal 1,5 jahre alt, aber ne vernünftige inbetriebnahme mit flexible projekten ist damit nicht zu machen.

Ich finde ja auch manches in flexible toller, variablen tabelarisch usw. aber die zeit die es dann dauert wenn ich eine neue variable symbolisch anbinden will... ewig.


----------



## dinamovac (12 Juni 2009)

hi,

also ich wollte einmal fragen wo ich die Unterschiede zwischen ProTool und WINCC flexible herausfinden kann. Gibt es da irgendwo eine Auflistung?

Ich muss die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Tools herausfinden, habe bisher aber nur mit ProTool gearbietet und kann mich nicht mit WinCC flex beschäftigen.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand einen Hinweis auf eine Liste aller Neuerungen bei WINCC FLEX geben könnte.

Was ich bisher herausgefunden habe:

- WinCC FLEX benötigt mehr Leistung des PCs.
- Tabellarische Auflistung der Variablen

Ich hoffe das Thema ist nicht allzu alt.

LG dinamovac


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ob es da irgendwo eine Auflistung gibt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Da Flex aber mittlerweile bei 2008 angekommen ist, gibt es da auch schon das Eine oder Andere Feature, dass in ProTool nicht enthalten ist. Zu dem Thema haben wir hier im Forum schon einige nette Debatten geführt - gib doch einfach mal "Flexibel" in der Suchfunktion an ...

Aber deine Frage hat ja sicher einen Hintergrund - worum geht es dir denn konkret ? Wenn du die aktuellen Bediengeräte programmieren möchtest, dann kommst du um Flex nicht mehr (sinmvoll) herum. In die teilweise vollkommen anders gestaltete Bedienung kommt man schon hinein, wenn man sich mit ProTool auskennt.

Gruß
LL


----------



## dinamovac (12 Juni 2009)

es geht lediglich um die Ausarbeitung der Features von WINCC Flexible.
Was kann es mehr als PROTOOL, was ist neu, was konnte man mit ProTool nicht, was man jetz kann.
Einfach die Unterschiede 
Mir wurde gesagt, dass eigentlich nur die grafische Oberfläche anders gelöst ist, aber das Grundprinzip dasselbe ist.
Nun soll ich herausfinden, was bei WINCC FLEX geht, was es kann im gegenteil zu ProTool.

Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar. 

LG


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Juni 2009)

... wie schon gesagt ... "Suchfunktion" ...

Darüber hinaus hat es an signifikanten Änderungen die "Bildbausteine" und man kann senkrecht schreiben. Das es A...h-langsam ist hast du ja selber schon erwähnt ... ... aber es ist eben der "aktuelle Stand".

Ich muß dir allerdings gestehen (ich bin selber ein großer ProTool-Fan), dass es dem Flex noch nicht wirklich bei mir gelungen ist meine ProTool-Runtimes zu verdrängen. Hier stört mich aber in erster Linie die Performance ...

Gruß
LL


----------

